# Hi all!



## mythik (May 7, 2010)

Oh.... and Hi  I'm new!

Possibly should have introduced myself before posting, for courtesy's sake, but better late than never 

My partner and I moved to Hurghada from Australia a month or so ago with his work. It's fantastic! ...and fantastically annoying at times  but the lifestyle is great and we're loving it.

We found a gorgeous apartment two doors down from fellow aussie Allykat (Hi luv!) and life is peachy. 
Are there many other english-speaking expats in Hurghada out there on this board?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mythik said:


> Oh.... and Hi  I'm new!
> 
> Possibly should have introduced myself before posting, for courtesy's sake, but better late than never
> 
> ...


Hi and Welcome

Glad you are enjoying Egypt and all it has to offer.
I am sure that Helen who posts is in Hurghada but I haven't seen her for a couple of weeks but I do know she was having a holiday so she may be travelling now.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahh just realised I said may be travelling now... I am so Egyptian at times lol


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

*Welcome*

Welcome Mythik,

Ohh, Hurgada - I was there some 18 years ago. I am sure things changed 
Hope you will share your experiences of your stay in Egypt.

Have a really nice time - and welcome to the board.

Nila


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

welcome on the forum, I am "partly" living in Hurghada (all school holidays and some weekends).


----------



## mythik (May 7, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Mythik.....
I lived in Hurghada for 4 years..... to 2006, I was working as a scuba diving instructor.
Sometimes I loved life in Egypt.... sometimes I hated it..... it varied day to day!

I left briefly to go work in the United Arab Emirates... and loved life there..... but diving was awful.

We go back once a year for a few weeks now.... Hurghada and Dahab (I prefer Dahab) just to see friends etc.

What work does your partner do??

sue.


----------



## mythik (May 7, 2010)

Hi Mamasue 

He's in the mining industry, down at the Sukari gold mine near Marsa Alam.

I've never been diving before - it was one of the big drawcards for moving all the way over here (so expensive to do your dive tickets at home!!)


----------



## mondy007 (May 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> ahh just realised I said may be travelling now... I am so Egyptian at times lol


lol yes man egyptian hmmm


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and Welcome
> 
> Glad you are enjoying Egypt and all it has to offer.
> I am sure that Helen who posts is in Hurghada but I haven't seen her for a couple of weeks but I do know she was having a holiday so she may be travelling now.
> ...


Hi, yes I'm in Hurghada, but I've been off line because my computer has died :-( Boo hoo. 
Helen


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

mythik said:


> Oh.... and Hi  I'm new!
> 
> Possibly should have introduced myself before posting, for courtesy's sake, but better late than never
> 
> ...


HI and welcome, great that you've found a good apartment so quickly and next to a fellow Aussie. 
There are loads of english speaking expats here, mostly on the beach or a boat lol. I'll pm you my no because I don't have a computer any more and only come to the internet cafe once a week. There are a few groups to join (Lotus for example) to help you meet people, then you decide who you like etc lol. If you want to chat we can meet for a coffee/beer sometime.
Helen


----------

